
A Visual Exploration of Gaussian Processes - mpweiher
https://distill.pub/2019/visual-exploration-gaussian-processes/
======
armanboyaci
I __highly __recommend the following post which gives the basic intuition
behind gaussian
processes:[https://planspace.org/20181226-gaussian_processes_are_not_so...](https://planspace.org/20181226-gaussian_processes_are_not_so_fancy/)

------
llamaz
This was posted before, but with the following URL:

[https://www.jgoertler.com/visual-exploration-gaussian-
proces...](https://www.jgoertler.com/visual-exploration-gaussian-processes/)

Does anyone know the relationship with the URL I pasted above and the URL
posted by the OP?

~~~
colah3
Jochen (who's website you linked) is the lead author of the paper. The line
under the byline reads:

> This article was presented at VISxAI, it is now under review at distill.pub.

An earlier version of this paper was presented at the VisxAI workshop, and
then later expanded into a journal paper published in Distill.

(Disclosure: I'm one of Distill's editors, but was not involved in editing
this particular paper.)

------
CapmCrackaWaka
For those that enjoy learning from lecture style videos like me, I cant
recommend this video enough:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=92-98SYOdlY](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=92-98SYOdlY)

------
mlevental
how about a good intuitive explanation of Dirichlet process?

------
floki999
How are the animations produced? D3?

Really well done.

